# Who ordered from HP Small and Medium business?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

As expected office depot canceled my order. is HP SMB going to pull through?


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

Ordered 2 from there Sunday am first thing. Got my confirmation email this am! Just waiting on them to ship!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TheManOTheHour (Aug 23, 2011)

I ordered from them Monday night, and received two confirmation e-mails Tuesday afternoon. I was only just able to check my order status today. Says a planned ship date of August 27th and a delivery date of August 30th. A little bummed it's gonna take a week, but stoked that I got one at all


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Good to hear that Hp is working for everyone! They're supposed to send me a confirmation and call me for whatever reason within the next couple of days. Also how do you check your order status? I don't have an order number...


----------



## TheManOTheHour (Aug 23, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> ...Also how do you check your order status? I don't have an order number...


The order number comes in the confirmation e-mail they send out.


----------



## russ_c (Aug 23, 2011)

I ordered 2 32GB from them on Saturday around noon (it was quite a task getting through their server). I've gotten two confirmation emails, the second appears to just be a slight tax rate adjustment and change of shipping to "best available". I'm hopeful since Sunday morning they had a notice that they only had 32GB remaining.

Russ


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

TheManOTheHour said:


> The order number comes in the confirmation e-mail they send out.


Well that's disappointing.... lol I guess i have to wait then


----------



## russ_c (Aug 23, 2011)

I however, am not able to get their order status page to load. It's just a garbled mess of code and text.


----------



## NewZJ (Aug 21, 2011)

ordered mine friday night, finally have shipping email with tracking number


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

I ordered from HP SMB around 230 CST on saturday afternoon. After I placed my order I checked my bank account and had a $1.00 authorization charge and also a charge(hold) for $105.93 I think it was. I received my confirmation email within just a few hours of my order and it had an estimated ship date of 8/25 with estimated arrival date of 9/1(I live in Mississippi) I checked my bank account balance earlier and it was more then I was thinking, the charge from HP was now missing. So, I checked my order status again and it now shows quantity ordered:1 and now shows backordered:1. It still shows an estimated shipping date of 8/25 so I guess we shall see on Thursday!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

russ_c said:


> I however, am not able to get their order status page to load. It's just a garbled mess of code and text.


It's because their servers are Windows based....


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

I posted this in another thread but I'll post it here because I did order from SMB.

I called the HP small business sales # today regarding my order. Even though they sent out the order confirmation emails she said they probably won't ship for a week or 2 because they are so slammed. More specifically if you ordered it Saturday before noon PST you would get yours shipped in the "first batch". I ordered mine Saturday at about midnight so I'll be waiting until they are restocked to get mine. I received my order confirmation email Sunday/Monday night at 1am.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

thewhiteboy said:


> I posted this in another thread but I'll post it here because I did order from SMB.
> 
> I called the HP small business sales # today regarding my order. Even though they sent out the order confirmation emails she said they probably won't ship for a week or 2 because they are so slammed. More specifically if you ordered it Saturday before noon PST you would get yours shipped in the "first batch". I ordered mine Saturday at about midnight so I'll be waiting until they are restocked to get mine. I received my order confirmation email Sunday/Monday night at 1am.


That's good to hear. One problem with me was instead of putting .com at the end of my email I ended up putting .omc because I was in such a hurry. Called them yesterday and somehow managed to get ahold of them in ten minutes, and long story short they said they'd change it but I've yet to see that happen, so idk if ill even get my confirmation

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdenny (Aug 24, 2011)

Order 2 from HP SMB and they are currently in route. Expected delivery is Friday or something.


----------



## micl9 (Aug 23, 2011)

I ordered 2 on Monday - but from HP site looks like I am SOL
View attachment 1364


But My 32GB from BB is waiting for me at home!


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I should have 2 16gigs on the way in the next day or two. My shipping changes to the 26th, arriving on the 28th. We will see what happens. My OpenSale order of 2 32gigs was axed today.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Congreats micl9.


----------

